# Age yourself with a Store



## Hooked (12/4/21)

​


----------



## Hooked (12/4/21)

Stuttafords

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (12/4/21)

Armani


----------



## Mr. B (12/4/21)

Markham when it was "Markhams" and had an in-house tailor on the premises

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (12/4/21)

The mom and pop shop on the corner of our street.

You could buy singles over the counter, regardless of your age and you could get a pack of ten No 10 and a 1/2 pence book of matches for the ten pence you were supposed to put in the church collection box.


They would also swap your pop bottle returns for smokes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (12/4/21)

Reggies toy store. Remember the excitement when the parents went to the mall and I could go brows around.
Another one would be Stax. I remember my brother and I being literally dragged away by my Father from the TV Game stand they had up.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (12/4/21)

Mr Video 
OK Bazaars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/4/21)

I think the only person that will get this is @BaD Mountain : Busy Bee! The smell when you entered and the best ice-cream ever, childhood memories!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BaD Mountain (12/4/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I think the only person that will get this is @BaD Mountain : Busy Bee! The smell when you entered and the best ice-cream ever, childhood memories!




#TrotsUpington

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/4/21)

_The thread title really confused me.


*Store* :noun_

1.
a quantity or supply of something kept for use as needed.
"the squirrel has *a store of* food"

Similar:
supply
stock
stock of wine
stockpile
reserve
cache
hoard
accumulation
2.
*NORTH AMERICAN*
a shop of any size or kind.
"a health-food store"


----------



## AKS (12/4/21)

John Orr’s & Garlicks.


----------



## zadiac (12/4/21)

"Pick n Pay hypermarket, bring your car, you can park it. What a great place for you to shop!"

Yeah, I'm old.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (13/4/21)

Good Morning Zadiac


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/4/21)

Oh gosh @zadiac , that now brings back a few of those... 

"You've got an uncle in the furniture business..... Joshua Doore... "

&

"...Because Bears Really Cares About Youuuuuuuuuuuu"

Anyone remember going to the Golden Egg restaurant right after Sunday Morning Church when mom didn't remember to put the roast in the oven on Saturday night...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH (14/4/21)

So many!

BUT, Springs specifically - 
John Orr
The dreadful old OK with the grocery section in the basement.
Standard Bank with the first escalator on the East Rand  Couldn't get in on a Saturday morning for the queues of kids lined up to ride the new thing.
Any number of corner cafes with their really dodgy owners who would sell cigs to a 12 year old...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (14/4/21)

zadiac said:


> "Pick n Pay hypermarket, bring your car, you can park it. What a great place for you to shop!"
> 
> Yeah, I'm old.



That was a family excursion...


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/4/21)

DavyH said:


> That was a family excursion...



We lived in JHB South, the only big one nearby was in Steeldale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

